# What Was Your First Vehicle?



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine was a 1980 Monte Carlo that my dad gave me for graduation. We completely restored it to "like new" condition then it was stolen shortly after, 3 days before my 18th birthday.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

1992 Chevrolet pickup 200k miles standard tranny. Sittin outside in front of the house at the moment too. Starts first turn of the key and fires right up  It's the truck I came home from the hospital in when I was born.

Wouldn't have anything else. Don't want anything else.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

65 Mustang! Man I wish I still had that car!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

An Army truck....it was painted olive drab...matched the uniform I wore....It had a granny gear in it that made it good for off roading...and that sucker would knock down trees too.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

67' GMC stepside, 3 speed tranny with an inline 6 cyl. Had a front bumper made from sch 80 4" pipe. There wasn't a reflector or sign in the county that could stand up. I remember the fuel gauge said "full" and "empty".


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

1995 Toyota 4Runner. Black, 4wd, auto. I wish I still had it, but my step brother. Destroyed a new camry with it.


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

1964 chevy shortbed 3 on the tree with a 283 and the wood rotted out of the bed.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

1971 International Harvester Scout mailman/postal delivery vehicle dad got at an auction. The steering wheel was on the right hand side. The shifter was a metal rod that stuck out of the dashboard. Painted green with a paintbrush inside and out. Sure had a lot of adventures in that car, and a lot of good memories. Wish I still had it. It had two speeds; slow and slower. The floor would get so hot in the summer that your tennis shoes would melt to it.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

1968 VW bug...also contained parts from a 66 bug too! 

Shortly after that, i had a Datsun 240Z for a few months but after tickets and a wreck, she had to go so back to the ole Bug to finish out my "learning".

swifty


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

68 Camaro SS, fire engine red, black leather interior, std. tranny. I paid $1,425 for it in 1978 and my Dad said I was getting ripped off.  Like 9121SS said, I wish I still had it!


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

1963 Dodge Coronet 330... had a 318, 3 on the tree, and mud-grips... 

Man, I was (am) a *******...


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

1975 gmc pickup Gentelmen Jim edition . Dad bought it brand new . Bed was rusted out and tranny was burned up when i got it.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

'92 Mustang 5.0 LX Coupe


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

1967 Camaro RS


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> 68 Camaro SS, fire engine red, black leather interior, std. tranny. I paid $1,425 for it in 1978 and my Dad said I was getting ripped off.  Like 9121SS said, I wish I still had it!


I WISH I HAD IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cast Off (Jun 24, 2004)

1967 Chevy II Nova. had a 283 three speed with posi-trac 4:11 rear end.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

1965 Rambler Ambassador 990 Classic. 4 door lime green, drum brakes and nylon tires. Would do 80 on a good downhill run.sad2sm


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

64 VW. Had to open the front to put gas in, could fill it up on $ 2.00. Battery was under the back seat.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

'57 chevy.
283 2 bbl, 3 on the tree.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

1976 VW Rabbit. Every time it rained it drained on my my feet and the winshield wipers always were flying off. That made for some interesting night driving. I had nothing but problems with that POS.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

81 GMC "FARM TRUCK EDITION" 250-6cyl. 3 on the tree.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine was a amc gremlin. Red an Blue on the outside with Levi's blue jean seat covers. Levis sponsered that year model. What a heap. Thank's Dad.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

1986 Pontiac Sunbird. It was a good 'un.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

1995 LT1 M6 camaro, bought it junior year of high school.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

*miss it*

'69 olds Delta 88 Convertible. 455 motor, 10mpg, WonderBar AM/FM radio, huge backseat!! Oh, and LOTS of Rust!! Great Car!!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

1969 Camaro..........350 w/ muncie 4 speed...She was fast....


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

82 nissan baby blue single cab truck


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

1973 Vega GT. just like this one, same color and all.:rotfl:


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Dead Wait said:


> Mine was a amc gremlin. Red an Blue on the outside with Levi's blue jean seat covers. Levis sponsered that year model. What a heap. Thank's Dad.


I can barely imagine, it must have been godawful. Mine was a 68 Mercury Montclair with a 390. Had it tore up in a year. Replaced it with a 69 T-bird.


----------



## Closer_2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

'85 Monte Carlo SS - 180 HP but sounded great!!


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

mine was a 1970 buick lesabre.....2 door blue with a white top man that thang was a tank....


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

89 chevy silverado 350 auto with shiftkit! that **** thing would fly! too many tickets and im glad that thing couldnt talk!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1986 Monte Carlo SS . . . wg


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

'63 Plymouth station wagon. It was pickle green, and someone before me had spray painted the engine pink. On a good day, it would shift into reverse. We bought it to haul my yard cutting equipment and to go to high school. My friends called it "The Pickle". DJ :rotfl:


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

1954 Ford CustomLine - 3 on the tree - V-8 292. Hit a doe whitetail around Canyon Lake 1968. From the windshield it looked like somebody kicked a field goal with a deer. No dent, not even a scratch. CF?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ComeFrom? said:


> 1954 Ford CustomLine - 3 on the tree - V-8 292. Hit a doe whitetail around Canyon Lake 1968. From the windshield it looked like somebody kicked a field goal with a deer. No dent, not even a scratch. CF?


They sure don't build'um like that anymore! :biggrin:


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

'78 T-bird


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

1940 Ford "Sedan Delivery" panel truck that looked like a station wagon with no rear side windows...Had been owned by Coffee delivery company during WWII so they had a 4 cylinder Ford Tractor engine installed in it to save gas

Top speed 40 miles per hour...

I was in high school at the time...Had more fun in the back of it than I did driving it...<G>


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Brown Sugar. Rust brown '77 F-150 custom. 6.6 liter big block. Musta gone through 3 sets of rear tires in 3 years. Put a new motor in her 3 years ago and my dad still drives her.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

'81 F-150 that my Dad had used as a work truck. We took the work body off and repainted the whole truck, candy apple red and pearl white. New dual exhaust and tires.
To the day we sold it, never needed a key to unlock the doors or crank it. The gas cap door never stayed shut, it'd just flap in the wind going down the road.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

'69 stingray convertible soft top corvete


----------



## PeteD (Sep 21, 2005)

My first vehicle?

That would be a 1954 Western Flyer bicycle with back pedal brakes. Horsepower? That depended on how new the playing card was that I attached to the spokes. Gas mileage? Excellent. Driving range? As far as I could go until my parents found me. Top speed? Don't know, I couldn't get my legs going fast enough to find out.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

1985 GMC 3/4ton 4x4

Worked at the local grocery store just to put gas in it, lol. Had some good times in that truck though....


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

1990 Jeep Cherokee. Lots of memories but that thing was a POS. If I had to stop I had to stop with my left foot and keep my right foot on the gas so it would stay running.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

*GOAT*

1966 Pontiac GTO, green with white interior, 389 ci, 335 hp, three speed.
Not much in a quarter mile but was clocked by Ark. St. Police at 142 mph.
Paid $2,900 cash off the showroom floor. First set of tires lasted 7000 miles due to burnouts.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

1974 Ford Ranchero!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

amc madtador dont remember what year, but it was a POS!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> '69 stingray convertible soft top corvete


Yeh, whatever. Seriously? I would have kilt to have one of those back when I was learn'n. My buddy had one (his dad's) and I was proud to ride'n with him. Thought I got in trouble with my 240z....

swifty


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

My first car was a black 1936 Ford Coupe The starter was on the floor. Any body remember those? . The paint was in pretty good shape and it cleaned up real nice. The year I got it was 1960, in the summer. I was 16 years old. I was the most popular kid at Pasadena for a while there. Then a kid named Kenny Whitset got a brand new 1960 Chevy Impala convertible with a 427 engine and spring loaded 4-0n-the-floor. It was white with a red and white rolled and pleated naugahyde interior. I could no longer compete. Not even close. I slipped quietly back into obscurity, which was where I belonged anyway. LOL!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

swifty said:


> Yeh, whatever. Seriously? I would have kilt to have one of those back when I was learn'n. My buddy had one (his dad's) and I was proud to ride'n with him. Thought I got in trouble with my 240z....
> 
> swifty


sitting in my parents garage right now under cover.. first car to drive at 16 until I went to college.. failed my frist driver test with trooper for speeding in a school zone, had to take it twice.. second time in moms oldsmobile.. LOL


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

69 Chevrolet El Camino


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

96 Chevy Tahoe LT Z71 2 door green w gray interior...still have the beast!


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

'85 K-5 Blazer. I loved that thing.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> 1986 Monte Carlo SS . . . wg


 NICE!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

TUNNEL HAND said:


> 1966 Pontiac GTO, green with white interior, 389 ci, 335 hp, three speed.
> Not much in a quarter mile but was clocked by Ark. St. Police at 142 mph.
> Paid $2,900 cash off the showroom floor. First set of tires lasted 7000 miles due to burnouts.


 I would love to own one of those.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

85 Camaro, red, auto, 305 V8
It was a surprise gift from my parents on my 16th birthday. It was then passed down to my brother then to my two sisters.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

1967 Chevy Malibu. Monkey yellow, chocolate pin-strip, white-wall tires and baby moon hubcaps.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

86 K-5 Blazer. I miss her.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.66ford country squire, real cool now, not then, well maybe not now too!:rotfl:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

73 AMC Matador... Loved that car and drove it for years....


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my dad's story of his first car a 1962 Chevy Impala SS Convertible that even with the top up he would still get wet when it rained. He always says he would love to have that car back now.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

1966 Ford Mustang. 3 speed on the floor. Was kind of a bronz color with tan interior. Didn't float. Got washed off a low water bridge in Wimberely, TX. Car ended up upside down in the Blanco river. Wish I would have bought it back from the insurance co.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

66 Mustang Coupe. Inline 230 6 cylinder, standard. We restored it completely. I sold it a year later. Which I would have kept but didnt realize what I had then.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

In 1978 I bought a 1962 Ford Galaxy 500 for $200. and drove it till I finished college.
It had it's issues, and burned oil, but made many a trip around Texas. The old girl finally gave it up driving back to Houston for my first job. Sold Her for $35. I got my money's worth.


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

'72 Ford P/U 
3 on the tree
360 motor
No power anything


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Don't Hate...*

1980 Ford Pinto... Man, I hated that car...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

1967 Chevelle SS 396 . It was fast. I had time to stop, light and smoke half a
Marlboro before Paul Shelley of the Deer Park P.D. caught up with me.
It was`nt the fastest in D.P. at the time, Richard King had a beautiful `55 Chevy
that was running almost 500 horses. I think I got 7 mpg.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

1988 Mustang, red and white


----------



## dangolcharlie2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*car*

'69 chevy nova with three on the floor! First wife would push me while I popped the clutch in second to start it!(got a new battery shortly after that!)


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

1968 ford bronco 3 on the tree 
no A/C
AM Radio Only
would go just about any where you pointed it
Look back and wish I still had it


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*1956 black Ford 2dr HT.*

Bought it from a ford dealer with the right front fender bashed in 1959. Put it in good repair and loved it 'til I rear ended someone at a stop light one night.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

'67 Olds Cutlass, same as the pic...As others have said, I wish I still had it. It would be a neat weekend cruiser. oh well


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

81 Ford f150


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

1965 Jeep with 3 on the tree...

TH


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

66 Chevy II Nova - Paid $300 for it from an old lady that had no idea what she was selling. Had a wreck and totalled it about 6-months later.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

1970 Plymouth Duster that me and my bro in law restored and transplanted a big block into. I still have it today, doesnt run right now cause im swappin the heads on it and had to pull the whole motor and trans out to do it, but its almost done then it will be tearin the streets up again.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

1969 Ford CountrySquire Station Wagon. Blue w/ the wood panel sides. Had a big block 390. It was a beast!!!
About 3 months later, bought my own truck. 71 Ford Custom. Did lots of work to that ol'truck!!!


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

1949 Ford four door with a flat head V8, not much to look at but was my key to freedom.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

In 1963 I bought "The White Rat" for $110. 1950 Ford 2 door with a flathead 6. Never got outrun by another 6 cyr. and out ran a couple of v-8s.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

My first was a 1974 VW Super Beatle... my parents gave it to me.
Then when I moved south for the better...:dance:
I bought a 1974 Dodge Charger SE....318 and 727 on-board. I bought it from a Auto dealer in Largo FLA. Duke T.Man auto sale's on clw Largo Rd. Cherry red..and after my dad got the front end completely re-built. That car drove tight as.......... If... ya know what I'm sayin.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine a 1970 volkswagen garmin ghia convertable


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

1964 Chevrolet BelAir
6 cylinder-3 on the steering collar
No Air
am Radio
Economical and Reliable 1st car

John


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

1976 Datsun F-10...4 cyl, front wheel drive, hatchback POS! :frown:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*sooooooo*



iridered2003 said:


> amc madtador dont remember what year, but it was a POS!


"so thats a matador!" was the sales gimic word play that they used to sell that car!!!!

My 1st was a 1966 fiat 1100D, 4 door , 4 speed on the column, (which I didnt know untill about 20 or 30 minutes after I bought it for $250.00), The front seats would recline back even with the rear bench seat for a great night at the drive-in. I still remember the look on my dads face when i brought that POS home!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

1971 Chevy 1/2 ton pickup with 3 on the tree. We still have the wife's 1967 Mustang Fastback with a 351 cleveland that she had in high school....I've never been able to get those footprints off of the inside of the roof


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*v-dubs*



espanolabass said:


> Mine a 1970 volkswagen garmin ghia convertable


 GARMIN-GHIA (must have had a early version of a Tom-Tom in it!!!

"FARFIGNUGEN"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

'53 Chevy 4 door straight 6. Ugly green. Cost $50


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> 89 chevy silverado 350 auto with shiftkit! that **** thing would fly! too many tickets and im glad that thing couldnt talk!


 Be glad that NONE of them can!:slimer:


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

1986 Ford Bronco..loved that car


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Well,

The first car I got to drive was my Dad's 1976 Plymouth Volare.:spineyes: Even in the seventies it had no style!

Then, I got into a good college and couldn't afford a car .... so I bummed rides and took a bus.

Then I graduated and my father-in-law gave my wife and I his Ford Country Squire stationwagon. Even in the eighties it had no style. Although, how can you not dig the articial, simulated wood side panels. (I do have to point out with the big V8 and the long/wide wheel base one of the smoothest driving cars ever made!)

Come to think of it the only vehicle I ever liked was when I worked for a custom brokerage and they let me take the chevy deliver van home at nites and weekends. (Was courtin' my sweetie at the time and both lived at home.)


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

1984 ramcharger. got 8 mpg. drove it during Gulf War.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

1967 Pontiac Lemans with a 326 two speed, drive and low. 
When my dad traded it in he almost drove it through the show room window because it didn't have any brakes left.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

My 1st car was a '64 Triumph TR-4 (but I can't find the pics 

My 2nd car was a '66 Malibu
327 with a Holley on an Edelbrock, headers, with a Muncie 4-speed and a 373 rear gear
I wish I still had it
I do still have Debbie


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

69 1/2 E300 LWB Ford Van/302 3 on the column.(last year they galvanized the bodies) It was a used Maryland Club coffee truck, bought it in 71 . It had a 135k on it and I put another 120k on it. I rebuilt everything on it at one time or another for the next 10 years.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

77 Cheby Custom Deluxe C10 with a good ole 350 under the hood. Vinyl seats were a good idea...LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

1960 Mecury Comet. 3 on the tree with an inline 6 and a single barrel carb which I rebuilt at 11 years old. It would smoke the rear wheels/wheel it had so much torque but wheel hop was an issue.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

1957 chevy 210 station wagon/4door 235 straight six single barrel oil bath filter 3 on the tree,cragar ss mags. used to rent longboards from the surfshop on the hill by the causeway( a mens club now)never could surf very well but they looked good hanging out the back of "the nomad" (i wish).


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

91 Eagle Summit. Three door hatchback,teal green, standard transmission. It was a bank repo I bought for $1500. Not the coolest car around, but I could go forever on a 12 gallon tank of gas.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Gary said:


> 1960 Mecury Comet. 3 on the tree with an inline 6 and a single barrel carb which I rebuilt at 11 years old. It would smoke the rear wheels/wheel it had so much torque but wheel hop was an issue.


My wife, Debbie's 1st car was a '61 Comet (Eagle Eye tail lights) 2-door with the 200cu"6, 3 on-the-tree, and the add on York AC under the dash (that sucker would freeze you out) It was a great car when she got it and it was a great car when we sold it 3 years later - it was a great car !! - wish we still had it !!

(not hers - but like hers)


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

this is what my '64 Triumph TR-4 looked like
mine was white with a black top
(not mine)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Just like this one...except black


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LMAO...Are y'all ready for this? Mine was a '73 Gremlin with a hotwater six!  :biggrin:


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Yellow 1967 camero
That car was sweet. A set of rocket wheels,50's on the rear 70's on the front. It would haul *****.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

87 S10 blazer, do do brown we called it, not the nicest in town but have some great memories in that truck


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

A green 1970 two door Dodge Dart.

Looked something like this one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Swinger.JPG

Payed like $500 for it and was glad to get it.


----------



## LCMedic (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a 77 international scout 2. My parents gave it away to the lawn guys while i was out of town. That heap was my baby...twin dana 44s, dana 300 transfer case, 304 v8 that ate driveshafts like cotton candy and some of the best memories ive ever made.

Ive since upgraded to an 83 CJ7 that just dosnt have the same appeal as that big tank did.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CaptJack said:


> My wife, Debbie's 1st car was a '61 Comet (Eagle Eye tail lights) 2-door with the 200cu"6, 3 on-the-tree, and the add on York AC under the dash (that sucker would freeze you out) It was a great car when she got it and it was a great car when we sold it 3 years later - it was a great car !! - wish we still had it !!
> 
> (not hers - but like hers)


I hear ya bro! They were great cars as well as the Falcons.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

1959 chevy apache 
Still have it and won't get rid of it... Great grandfather bought it new in 59


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> .66ford country squire, real cool now, not then, well maybe not now too!:rotfl:


Si - Kool


----------



## y-knot (Dec 25, 2004)

1937 Ford two door coupe paid $50.00 in 1955


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

ZenDaddy said:


> Well,
> 
> The first car I got to drive was my Dad's 1976 Plymouth Volare.:spineyes: Even in the seventies it had no style!
> 
> ...


The Country Squire is causing me to have flash backs...had a black one with the simulated wood pannel(stickers) i really thought i had those memories suppresed....


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

2 tone rust with some green mixed in,....1964 Plymouth Barracuda. :biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

1952 Pontiac straight eight.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

1941 Ford business coupe. V8 with twin carbs, columbia overdrive, Motor reco 3/4 cam 3 5/16 bore and 4 in stroke and would outrun Old's 88's in second gear.. Oh yeah 6 inch lowering shackles.

Charlie


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Primer said:


> 1992 Chevrolet pickup 200k miles standard tranny. Sittin outside in front of the house at the moment too. Starts first turn of the key and fires right up  It's the truck I came home from the hospital in when I was born.
> 
> Wouldn't have anything else. Don't want anything else.


:smile:


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

1963 Oldsmobile F-85 Cutlass (looked sort of like a 65 Malibu). $225 bought it from Sis.
I overhauled the little aluminum 215 cu. in. V-8, and walked into the auto parts store carrying the bare block in one hand, people couldn't believe it. (it was super light).

PS. I still have the owners manual for my 60 Chevy SWB pickup. In the back of the book it lists how many bushels of grain, cotton, etc you can carry in it. Anyone own a 60 Chevy Truck?


----------



## dirt dog (Feb 3, 2010)

First vehicle was a 1973 Ford Courier, cost 1850.00 tax title and liscense driveout. No ac, AM radio,but man loved those wheels. Went to the gas station many times and bought 1 to 2 dollars worth of gas and cruised for a few days.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My parents gave me a 1956 Chevy with a new red paint job and fender skirts when I was a junior in high school. I totalled it when I was a senior in high school.


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

'58 Ford Fleetside PU. Somebody had dropped a 292 V8 in it. Gave 300 bucks for it. Still remember the feeling of freedom. Needed wippers on the inside when it rained because of the holes in the floorboard. My girlfriend (my wife now) would slump in the seat going thru town, didn't want anyone seeing her riding around in it. Kept blowing the gaskets on the crossover exhaust.You could see the carrier bearing on the drive shaft throw sparks at night. Learned how to be a shade tree mechanic.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

'72 Nova w/ a crappy 307 in it.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

1964 Ford Falcon 2 door, 3 on the tree, 144 cu. in. straight six, no ac, no radio. I inherited it after my grandmother passed away in 1973.


----------



## DrewBob (May 13, 2010)

The first car that I bought with my own money was a 1970 Chevelle SS 396 / 375 hp - still have the car today although it has not seen the light of day for about 25 years. My kids want me to bring it out and get it going again but there are to many irons in the fire right now. That car was a blast. Use to hang out at Prince's with the "old timers" and then go down Westheimer from the loop to West Belt where the four lane turned into a two lane. I had some of the best times with that car.


----------



## boater71 (Mar 2, 2008)

1979 Ford F100 Custom.Three on the tree and a sweet 302. No power steering. Ate the little transmissions like candy.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Procrastinator said:


> '72 Nova w/ a crappy 307 in it.


my 3rd car: '70 Nova with 307. Once I put 3/4 Corvette Cam, 350Hp heads, Holley, and 4speed..... No longer a crappy 307! :doowapsta


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

63 Ford Galaxie 500, power steering broke at 90,000 miles, I didn't have the funds to fix it, so I just drove it for another 40,000 miles that way. Man, that's one way to get strong arms!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

1957 Hillman, later known as Sundbeam. Paid $70 for it. Price was determined by 7 tires at $10 each. First time driving it, smoked so bad INSIDE the vehicle that I had trouble looking down the road. 
Real glad I don't have that vehicle any more.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

1987 Silver Toyota 4Runner 4WD... got a big head and traded it for a Honda Accord Coupe. Not one of my smartest decisions... on my 3rd 4runner now... gotta love 'em


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

1967 Cougar.. in 1990... I was 15yrs old and bought it from a neighbor that sold it to me for 250$ Aired up the 3 flat tires, rinsed off the leaves from the windshield & charged battery.
Mom freaked out when she came home and found it in the driveway!


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

1989 oldsmobile regency 98. i remember people thinking it was a cadillac.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

1978 Single Cab(LOL) Chevy Scottsdale. 4X4 1/2 ton, long bed, 350 with an auto trans. Lifted 4"s with 35" ground Hawgs. Then I blew the tranny and put in a Granny 4 speed. I washed and waxed that thing day and night. Now, I have two trucks that I haven't washed in many,many months.hwell:hwell:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*1954 Chevy Bel Air*

This is Charlene. Had her since I was 16. Sadly I have to let her go. She is for sale, but I will not sell her to anyone who is going to make her into a street rod, chop top, hydraulics bound clown car. Where do these people come from? She's all original and she needs to stay that way.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

1969 gto with turbo400.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

79 Ford Pinto lol


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

'32 Ford 5 window coupe, '56 Chev 265ci, 3 - 2's, Engle 123 cam, candy green paint job


----------



## Notimetofish1 (Jun 24, 2010)

My 1st was a 1974 Ford Courier truck in Baby S--t yellow. Bought it for $1,200 in 1981 and sold it for $2,800 in 1983! Sucker!!!


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

1961 Corvair convertible. I actually carried my Mom's baking pan to catch the oil that leaked from the engine when I stopped anywhere. I poured it back into the engine before I drove off. Bought 27-cent 100% pure virgin oil. It needed a paint job, so my friend and I painted it with spray cans of yellow paint. Wow, what memories!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

this was the "party wagon" of my youth...I was a wild and crazy guy! An in-line six and three on the tree.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*1950 rambler American*

Back in the day it was an all American built car. 3 speed on the column with an over drive. Gas was 30 cents a gallon and oil was 15 cents a quart. I loved that old car, it was built like a tank. Of course that was when built in America was something to be proud of. Now the automakers design them to self destruct when they are paid for.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

1964 Chevy C10 Pick up step side 3 on the tree in line 6 went 0 to 60 in just under 8 minutes ,the windows rattled the suspension was all coil springs,when up went around corners it felt like you would flip over. 

Man I miss that truck!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

a chocolate brown 1981 Oldsmobile Delta 88....it's nickname was "the turd"....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

72 lime green vega station wagon. It came with 3 jokes.

Not me in the pic...


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

1973 Plymouth Satellite (ex cop car) With an Earl Scheib paint job that was guaranteed up to 60 miles per hour.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

1965 Datsun (Not Nissan)Wagon 4dr 4spd light blue. Could drive it any where.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

1951 Olds 88 sedan, 6 cylinder, auto. light green. Had old tube radio that took a few minutes to warm up before it came on.

Got it "free" but with a rod thrown thru the block. Bought a rebuilt short block from Vilven rebuilder in the Heights and had it installed. 

It was a TANK. Slow, plowed around corners. Give it gas, wait for a response. Gas gauge didn't work - just add gas every 3 days. Drove it for 3 years while i saved my money and bought a new 1964 Ford Fairlane 2dr HT, 260V8, 3 on the tree. Sold that to Mom & Dad when I got drafted.

When I returned from VietNam had a 1967 Cougar, 389 V8 w/4bbl, 3 speed in console, oversize Goodyears, disc brakes (extra back then), HD suspension. Ran like a scalded ape! Sold it in 1969 when I got married (wish I still had it).


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

1971 Camaro that smoked so bad that I got a ticket. Paid $1,000 for it and rebuilt it over a two year period. I sure miss that car.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

1997 GMC Sierra. Grandfather gave it to me as a high school grad present. 97 and had 27k miles on it in 02 when I received it. Traded it in 2005 like an idiot with 80k miles. Just HAD to have something bigger and newer.

Truck was the cleanest Ive ever seen.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

63 vw bug rusted out, blown head, ( fixed that ), no heated or defroster, no ac, finally fixed it up. 6v system, had to carry around a 12v battery to run the 8 track.


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

'71 Chevy Nova sedan. Red with black vinyl top. 250 straight 6 with 2 speed automatic. No power anything, no A/C. It was known as "The Beast" in high school. Glad I don't still have it.

The Minn Kota trolling motor I put on my boat this week cost more.....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

'94 Ford Ranger...............totalled it in '00 when my boat was rear-ended and landed on my truck.

Now I am on my 3rd Ranger at this time.


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

*1993 Ford Escort GT*

Got the car in '98 with 65k on it, blew up 3 transmissions, replaced the clutch 7 times, replaced the engine with a japanese mazda miata turbo engine, added a NOS kit. Got rid of the car in 2002 when I got my F250. Loved that car, should have kept it, it was doing mid 12's in the quarter mile without NOS. Good times.:biggrin:


----------



## Garoski (Feb 21, 2010)

*'78 Vette*

Sophmore year at Brazoswood and first ride was a '78 Vette - drove everyone that would fit to football practice for 4 years, could slide a 10' flat bottom in the back!! Cookie sheet floor boards (originals rusted out from dad driving to Dow), duct taped in headlights, reach through the boot to a 2" nub gear shifter, pencil for a dip stick, backed in just in case I had to push start - pos never once left me stranded - did I mention it was a Chevette??? Likely the biggest pile of c**p ever bulit though would not quit running, used to drag my buddies after practice behind the practice fields - blew away the Pinto's and accords - we all had beaters - go drive by the school now and check out the parking lot - not too many "beaters" - no oil change for 2 years - use to pull into the original Buc-ee's on Old Angleton Rd and blow in $2 worth of gas to get us to school and through Dunbar for a week (cookie sheets were handy for raising and dropping beer to the pavement while cops searched vehicle for brew at Dunbar - always worked)!!! Those were the days!!!!


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

1952 Ford with a flat head V-8. I paid $65 for it in 1963, and I overpaid.sad2sm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cope said:


> 1952 Ford with a flat head V-8. I paid $65 for it in 1963, and I overpaid.sad2sm


That would be the 49AB Block. No oil filter right?

One of the first vehicles I worked on was a 51 Dodge PU with a 4cyl flathead and a fluid drive tranny. And it didn't have a key!


----------



## wadefish65 (Oct 24, 2008)

1940 Ford coupe, V8 flathead, 3 spd transmission. Many growing up adventures there, wish I still had it. I could change the head gaskets blindfolded.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

1994 jeep wrangler. Man was that a nice one. Talk about a fishing and hunting machine.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

1935 Ford black coupe with factory installed front seat a nd a rumble seat over the rear mounted tire. Flathead V8, stick 3 speed on the floor and those wonderful mechanical brakes that cost me a front gate on our internal road to the main road. The little car would really run on the back gravel and clay roads!!!

Cost used was $35. 

Charles


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

fishsmart said:


> 1935 Ford black coupe with factory installed front seat a nd a rumble seat over the rear mounted tire. Flathead V8, stick 3 speed on the floor and those wonderful mechanical brakes that cost me a front gate on our internal road to the main road. The little car would really run on the back gravel and clay roads!!!
> 
> Cost used was $35.
> 
> Charles


You win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I han 69 cougar that was loaded back then. That car could smoke the tires for a whole block. It was fun being sixteen. With gas less the 50cents a gallon you could drive all weekend on $5


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

'68 GTO convertible, 400 4-speed with no a/c, no power steering and no power brakes. The black vinyl interior was brutal in the summer but I loved every minute I had with that car! Folks took it away when I got caught street racing, man I would give my left n** to have that car back today.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

'35 ford coupe here. Man that was a long time ago


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*1974 Good Times Van*

It was a Tradesman 200 318 V-8 headers (LOUD) Wide tires Bad Arss the only thing was I couldn't pick up my girlfried in it, so had to pick her up in my 1976 Trans Am.. I worked for 2 yrs to get that Van and then got a Great deal on the car $3,800.00 I ended up selling the Van it got me in to much trouble... the late 70's were a Great time .....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

wadefish65 said:


> 1940 Ford coupe, V8 flathead, 3 spd transmission. Many growing up adventures there, wish I still had it. I could change the head gaskets blindfolded.


I had a '37 Ford coupe. Wasn't changing those u joints in that enclosed drive shaft fun?:rotfl: Seems like I broke one every week.
I solved that problem when I took all that out and put in a 409 with a cr Muncey 4 speed and a Ford 9 inch rear end. 
When I entered the Air Force in '66 My Dad gave the car away. He said it was a death trap.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

72 Pontiac Lemans that had been rode hard and put up wet. Still it represented freedom and I loved that car.


----------



## CisternAggie (Aug 16, 2005)

Mine was a 1964 4 door Chevy Impala with a 283.

My younger brother got a '65 BelAir handed we got from our grandpa. It wasn't running so great when we got it, because he tried to rebuild the carb, but the arthritis in his hands got the best of him. So he put it back together as best he could and wired it to the engine with bail wire! He made a few more mods, like removing most of the bolts that held the back of the seat up right and then fastening 2x4's to the back so it would recline and a calibrated broom stick for cruise control!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Mine was a 1966 Chevrolet Caprice - the first year for the Caprice model. 283, cloth bench/bucket seats, silver with black vinyl top. 

What a land yacht! That car rode better than my dad's 1969 Delta 88.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

1975 Chevrolet Vega, most awesome machine ever created!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

1975 4-Door Green Granada with a Honk if you love Jesus Sticker on the rear bumper...I went to all boys school...many did I save to buy a new car quick.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

1967 Ford Mustang,bright orange, 3 speed with 289 and no AC. Put Krageur rims on it adn raised white letter tires. Wasn't bad inthe fall/winter but it was very hot in the summer.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 17, 2012)

My first was a 1955 Chevy 2 door. Bought it in 1968 at the age of 15 from a lady at our church for $50.00. Came with a 265 CI motor and Powerglide trans. Within the next year I had spent as much money on it as a new car would have cost. Took it down to Nuevo Laredo and had it painted and leather upolstery. Added some chrome reverse wheels with baby moon hub caps and some wide 70 series tires. Then added a 327 CI w/4 Barrel carb.

Then in 1973 I sold it for $4,000 and replaced it with a 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner.


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

'55 Two-toned Chevy Belaire - blue and white, my "new car". I was 15 and it was 10 years old. What a bunch of chrome! And how I miss it!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

In the summer of 1953,I worked as a helper in a mechanic shop and bought and with help,rebuilt a 1934 Chevrolet ,convertable coupe...I was 13 years old....as soon as I turned 14 , I was able to get a "Hardship" drivers licence and became a legal driver.....I had been driving tractors and farm trucks for years...as I recall I payed $45 for that car drove it to High School....till the next summer when I made some more money and traded it off for another junker to rebuild and drive and continue the cycle...buy them,fix them up, trade off for a newer junker and then do it all over again....


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

1949 Ford 2 door. I must be olld.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*55 Chevy coupe*

Then a 66 fastback Impala, 69 AMC Javelin, 74 Ford Bronco, 78 Datsun 280Z,

80 Plymouth Arrow Sport PU, 82 Boss Mustang, 84 Toyota Celica, 86 Mazda B2000, 92 Ford Custom Conversion Van, 98 Ford Custom Conversion Van, 2000 Ford King Ranch, then all Toy Oat Eaters since --


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

56 PONTIAC STAR CHIEF,,,,what a TANK....made with 'real' steel


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

'91 Ford Bronco. My folks bought it for me in February '95 shortly after I signed my football scholarship.

That was the deal- I earn a schollie, they buy me a car.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

1967 Jeep Commando in Red


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

'73 Toyota Corolla. Bare bottom basic. Dang engine went for nearly 200k miles though.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

68 Formula 400 Firebird, 4 speed..paid $1500 for it in 1970..like many others, I wish I still had it.


----------

